# Portable power source for heat press machine



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello, I need a non-gas/propane portable power source for my heat press machine. Does anyone know if there is such a thing?

Thanks


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

jelias said:


> Hello, I need a non-gas/propane portable power source for my heat press machine. Does anyone know if there is such a thing?


Practically speaking, no. A press requires a lot of juice and you need a power source that can put out 2,000+ watts to operate a 16x16 press. I haven't looked at the current usage but I imagine it will need more while it heats up and then stabilize somewheat once it's up to temp. You may need something capable of 3kw.

If you really have no other option the easiest way to do it is to get yourself an inverter (It will cost more than your press!) and a boatload of deep cycle batteries (the number will depend on how long you plan to use the press). Remember that you will have to recharge them at some point so you will still need access to electricity, be it solar, a plug or a generator.

Look into propane generators if fumes are the problem.


----------



## jelias (Feb 17, 2007)

The event I am doing stipulates that gas or propane power sources can't be used. Looks like I'll be selling blanks.

Thanks


----------

